# Moving to Hangzhou



## otterndorient

Hi Expat Forum,
My wife and I along with our two year daughter are moving from the USA to Hangzhou in the summer. I was hoping I could get some tips and advice about what take and what to leave behind. I would also like any you know the area and where we can find a good western meal. Cheers


----------



## KALHINTZ

HI i was 4years ago study in Hangzhou Hangzhou is very beautiful place 

i recommand western restaurant in hangzhou at the XIHUQU WENXINLU WUMEI has a Argentina restaurant that place delicous but i don't know yet there is ..B`z it`s 4 Years ago


----------



## japanhz

I live in Hangzhou, too.


----------



## anneteoh

otterndorient said:


> Hi Expat Forum,
> My wife and I along with our two year daughter are moving from the USA to Hangzhou in the summer. I was hoping I could get some tips and advice about what take and what to leave behind. I would also like any you know the area and where we can find a good western meal. Cheers


The Chinese saying is
Above there's heaven
Below, there's Su-Hang ( Soozhou, Hang Zhou ). These were two places where Mandarins built retirement homes with landscaped gardens, read, wrote and practise calligraphy. I could find most things in Hangzhou and they have their own culinary specialities too. 

I was there in 1999 in August when it was stiflingly hot - so I gather the summer season , from July- August are very uncomfortable months with few breezes; that the best time might be the autumn and spring seasons and the winter's not too bad either. There's plenty of excellent materials in Hangzhou, huge varieties of Chinese teas and Chinese sweets and delicacies.

When I travel to work in a different country, I like to leave everything, except those of practical uses, behind, like some basic household utensils, comfy clothes/shoes and some sentimental things. A good idea to take food you love - tinned/packaged/dry stuff e.g. bags of preferred brand ground coffee, chocolate, milo, English tea, biscuits, cake and other favourite home food to help you settle down. 

I expect you'll find you can get most things in Hangzhou, and plenty of places of such scenic beauty, it might be difficult to leave anything behind eventually.

Wish you a Happy move.


----------



## drewkobi

*Me too!*



otterndorient said:


> Hi Expat Forum,
> My wife and I along with our two year daughter are moving from the USA to Hangzhou in the summer. I was hoping I could get some tips and advice about what take and what to leave behind. I would also like any you know the area and where we can find a good western meal. Cheers


I am moving to Hangzhou with my husband and 9 year old son. I am looking for a school for him where they speak english but do not charge so very much like the international school. Maybe we can stay in touch and share info about relocating there... 
drewkobi at gmail 
- Michele


----------



## otterndorient

drewkobi said:


> I am moving to Hangzhou with my husband and 9 year old son. I am looking for a school for him where they speak english but do not charge so very much like the international school. Maybe we can stay in touch and share info about relocating there...
> drewkobi at gmail
> - Michele


My wife's company is researching preschools for us I will ask about elementary school too. I've found that in good Chinese schools there is at least one english speaking foreigner to teach English. Which part of Hangzhou are you moving to? We live in Binjiang District.


----------



## otterndorient

anneteoh said:


> The Chinese saying is
> Above there's heaven
> Below, there's Su-Hang ( Soozhou, Hang Zhou ). These were two places where Mandarins built retirement homes with landscaped gardens, read, wrote and practise calligraphy. I could find most things in Hangzhou and they have their own culinary specialities too.
> 
> I was there in 1999 in August when it was stiflingly hot - so I gather the summer season , from July- August are very uncomfortable months with few breezes; that the best time might be the autumn and spring seasons and the winter's not too bad either. There's plenty of excellent materials in Hangzhou, huge varieties of Chinese teas and Chinese sweets and delicacies.
> 
> When I travel to work in a different country, I like to leave everything, except those of practical uses, behind, like some basic household utensils, comfy clothes/shoes and some sentimental things. A good idea to take food you love - tinned/packaged/dry stuff e.g. bags of preferred brand ground coffee, chocolate, milo, English tea, biscuits, cake and other favourite home food to help you settle down.
> 
> I expect you'll find you can get most things in Hangzhou, and plenty of places of such scenic beauty, it might be difficult to leave anything behind eventually.
> 
> Wish you a Happy move.


It is very hot here. We have and apartment with very good air condition. The grocery store near us had some America food, along with some English and Australian food. The view from our apartment is spectacular. We can the river and the hills around west lake. Thanks


----------



## pengpeng

hangzhou is a very beutiful place ,hope you enjoy there


----------

